# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  شارة قيادة الصقور بالدقائق فى النهائيات

## البركان الهادئ

*نجد ان هناك 9 لاعبيين حملوا شارة القايده للمنتخب الوطني فى  النهائيات الافريقيه للامم (الكان) وكان الجاك عجب اول من حمل شارة القياده  للمنتخب فى نهائيات 1957 بينما يعتبر قلق اخر من حمل شارة القياده فى  النهائيات القارية .وقد خاض المنتخب فى النهائيات  24 مباراة خاض فيها  المنتخب 2160 دقيقة اضافة الى نصف ساعة  شوطين اضافيين فى مباراة المنتخب  ومصر عام 1970 فى نصف النهائي ليصبح مجموعة دقائق المنتخب فى النهائيات  2190 دقيقية .نال فيها القائد الحالي للمنتخب النصيب الاول ونجد ان دقائق  حمل الشارة موزعه على النحو التالي     :
هيثم مصطفي  ( 580) دقيقه  (5 مباراة كاملة + مباراتين مستبدل )
امين زكي ( 430) دقيقة (5 مباراة كامله  + شوطين اضافيين )
سبت دودو (360) دقيقة  (3 مباراة كامله )
علي قاقارين (360) دقيقة  (3 مباراة كامله )
نجم الدين حسن (360) دقيقة  (3 مباراة كامله )
ديم الكبير (90) دقيقة  (مباراة واحده )
صديق منزول (90) دقيقة  (مباراة واحده )
الجاك عجب (90) دقيقة (مباراة واحده )
بدرالدين قلق (50) دقيقة (مباراتين بديل )
شوفوا المفارقات الكبيرة وإستحواز هيثم على نصيب الاسد من تقلد شارة الكابتنية بس على مستوى الكان وعدد الدقائق مابينه ومابين قلق ناهيك عن البقية 
صراحة هيثم داير أعمل لى روحو تاريخ لايمكن الوصول اليه وبمعاونة قادة الإتحاد العام 
منقول من سودنا فوق 


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*580 !
نفس سرعة القارورة تجاه المدرب
*

----------


## ود النتيفة

*هههههههههههههههههههههه انا خايف الكان الجايى يكون برضو الكابتن هيثم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

580 !
نفس سرعة القارورة تجاه المدرب



eisawieisawi:DOGPILE:eisawi
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

580 !
نفس سرعة القارورة تجاه المدرب



دا محسوبة بمقياس مازدا 
*

----------

